# Been bred--or not



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Does anyone here know if there is a way to tell by a dogs AKC number...whether or not a bitch has had a registered litter in her life or not....may possibly be a privacy thing as far as info the AKC would give out or not but...I was hoping since there are members here who do breed maybe someone would know.....thanks in advance


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

akc progeny report?

https://shop.akc.org/products/akc-breeder-reports


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> akc progeny report?
> 
> https://shop.akc.org/products/akc-breeder-reports



That's just what I needed.....Thank you...


----------

